# Mozzarella Waiting Time ?



## excalibur (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a chub of buffalo mozzarella that I'd like to smoke w/ the AMNS.  After I'm done smoking it, do I need to put it in the fridge for a few weeks like I do w/ cheddar or is it OK to eat sooner ?  For some reason, I thought I read that folks eat mozzarella and cream cheese sooner but I can't find that and wasn't sure I remembered correctly.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2012)

For some reason I remember people saying that you don't need to wait to eat mozzarella or cream cheese as well. I don't know why but I know I have read that as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

No need to wait except for it to cool down - Here is a link to a couple I have done

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101771/smoked-mozzarella

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82189/lightly-smoked-mozzarella

Also - throw in some kosher salt while you are doing the cheese. You will love both


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> No need to wait except for it to cool down - Here is a link to a couple I have done
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101771/smoked-mozzarella
> 
> ...


Also throw on a stick of butter. I have fallen in love with smoked butter.

So why don't you need to wait for the cheese to mellow?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> Also throw on a stick of butter. I have fallen in love with smoked butter.
> 
> So why don't you need to wait for the cheese to mellow?




Ross - for some reason I remembered that NY Deli's made and smoked the same day. I tried it once and it is perfect if you let the fresh (water packed) sit out and get a "skin" on the outside before you smoke it, you can eat it as soon as it cools


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never tried making this but is tasty to eat...Interesting stuff called Scamorza Affumicata...A Smoked Aged Mozzarella, saltier and dryer than fresh Mozz....Lots of recipes around to Use the cheese but I can't seem to find one on how to Make it...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have never tried making this but is tasty to eat...Interesting stuff called Scamorza Affumicata...A Smoked Aged Mozzarella, saltier and dryer than fresh Mozz....Lots of recipes around to Use the cheese but I can't seem to find one on how to Make it...JJ


Here you go Jimmy 

Scamorza:
Scamorza is a low moisture mozzarella cheese that is firm in texture, has a dry, salty exterior and a wonderfully smooth interior. It’s perfect for melting applications. To make scamorza, fresh mozzarella cheese is repeatedly wrung out to expel excess whey before shaping. It is then brined in a heavy salt water solution for several hours and then hung to dry for 3 to 5 days in a temperature controlled environment.


----------

